# Lip Repair



## David E (Nov 15, 2005)

This would be one reason not to use Epoxy, I did thism a few years back and now it has turned yellow
 Dave


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Nov 15, 2005)

Dave what did you use, what was the name of it.

 if you use hxtal this will not happen, and it will not show under a black light
 it is a lot harder to use then resin or a fast drying epoxy. and the lip you show would take me a month to repair and cost 200 to do.

 rick kern


----------



## bearswede (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Dave...

 Altho the repair may shrink back a bit showing a thin line over time, I don't believe that casting resin will turn yellow like that...


 Ron


----------



## David E (Nov 18, 2005)

This is the cuprite, bought at home depot.
 Power Poxy "Super Epoxy" says Dries Clear.
 It's in the double push tube which applies hardner
 and expoxy together at same time.
 Dave


----------

